# Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006



## Fastroller (1. April 2006)

Moin moin,

also, meldet doch mal, wenn von Land aus was geht mit die Leo`s. Ich selber bin möglicher / hoffentlicherweise selber kurz Nachmittags in Dahme und würde dann natürlich danach berichten... :q 

@detlefb   #h   wenn wir morgen fahren rufe ich kurz durch, es ist noch n Platz frei im Auto...

|wavey:


----------



## pepp-eric (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

vom belly konnte ich heute 5 dorsche bis 65cm landen, in bliesdorf


----------



## oh-nemo (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> vom belly konnte ich heute 5 dorsche bis 65cm landen, in bliesdorf


Schönes Ding #6 
....tja,ich hatte auch mal n Belly......


----------



## Fastroller (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Hi Leute,#h 

zurück aus Dahme gibts nun frohe Kunde...........

Die Dorsche kommen mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder in unsere Wurfweite !!!

Wir waren Erfolgreich, es geht los !!!!!!!!#6


----------



## detlefb (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Yeah,

thx, das war ein super Kurztrip mit schönen Bartelträgern#6 #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Na dann erzählt mal in welcher Größenordnung .

Ich war gestern in WH mit dem BB. von 4 - 7 m nur einen Fisch! Wenig Echolotanzeige. Die Strömung kam beschiss..! Hab dann nach 3 Std abgebrochen im REGEN! :r:r:r 

Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger #6#6#6!


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Moin Moin ,
gestern beim BB Cup von Faiplay auf Fehmarn Staberhuck 

Dorsch : 2 Ü50
Köder : Buttlöffel war wieder der Hit
Div: mit BB ca 200 m vom Land aus 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## sunny (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Gibt es noch keine neuen Erfolgsmeldungen beim Watangeln? Sind die Dorschies immer noch nicht in Wurfweite? Wollte vielleicht Ende nächster Woche mal an die Küste fahren.


----------



## priezel (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

War heute morgen mal in der Flensburger Förde los.
Starker Wind und Dauerregen machten das angeln nicht einfach. Konnte am Ende dann aber noch nen schönen Dorsch von 58 cm auf einen blauen Hansen Flash fangen. Es waren auch noch 2 weitere Angler da, die so weit ich das mitbekommen habe, aber erfolglos blieben. Hat trotz des Regens mal wieder Spaß gemacht. Heute abend gehts vielleicht noch mal los.


----------



## detlefb (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es noch keine neuen Erfolgsmeldungen beim Watangeln? Sind die Dorschies immer noch nicht in Wurfweite? Wollte vielleicht Ende nächster Woche mal an die Küste fahren.



Wenn man sorgfältig liest schon......
Oder wolltest du auch GPS-Daten der Küstendorsche?|supergri


----------



## sunny (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sorgfältig liest schon......
> Oder wolltest du auch GPS-Daten der Küstendorsche?|supergri



Das wäre ja das Größte:q . 

Da hier aber keine neuen Fangmeldungen kommen, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ihr zufällig zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort gewesen seid, die Dorsche aber insgesamt noch nicht so richtig ufernah sind.


----------



## detlefb (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre ja das Größte:q .
> 
> Da hier aber keine neuen Fangmeldungen kommen, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ihr zufällig zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort gewesen seid, die Dorsche aber insgesamt noch nicht so richtig ufernah sind.



Doch!  im Mefofänge "beklagte" sich schon jemand das sich Bartelträger an den teuren Mefoblinker zuschaffen machten.
In der Dämmerung sind die Jungs schon da und es wird wärmer die nächsten Tage.


----------



## FreeLee (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Ja klar, da kann man sich auch beklagen. |gr: :q 

Der Typ is eingestiegen, wie ne 80er Meerforelle, ich mußte nen Ausfallschritt nach vorne machen. Nee nee nee . . . #d 

Er sah aber schick aus, am Galgen neben der Meerforelle.:g


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

HI FREAKS
klar sind die Leos in Wurfweite ,war am Dienstagabend in Rosenfelde und konnte von Dämmerungsbeginn bis 
zum nix sehen 5 verhaften und 2 sind mir noch ausgestiegen.
zusätzlich sind mir 2 durch die finger geflutscht einer war zu lütt und einer sehr schlank .
Die 3 Mitreisenden sind nu auf dem foto zu bestaunen :q


----------



## fantazia (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

hab gestern um ca  19.00 19.30 nen 58er 1700gramm dorsch auf hansen flash 16gramm gefangen.so weit wie es ging raus mitn blinker 1-3meter eingeholt zack dorsch :>


----------



## Fastroller (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

@ meereslehrling


#6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Hamsterson (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Wir waren zu zweit am 10. vor Dänisch-Nienhof mit einem kleinen Schlauchboot. Fang: 20 Dorsche von 1kg bis 2,2kg. Geangelt wurde da, wo ich immer mit meinem BB angle.


----------



## dat_geit (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Nachtrag zum Dienstag.

Am letzten Dienstag traf ich AndreasG, Twisterbiene, Hornhechteutin und Timo (wie war noch sein Boardname????) zum Fischen vom BB.
Nachdem ich bereits am Nachmittag einen Versuch gewagt hatte......Versuch war es.....
nach einer Stunde erkunden vor Ort entschied ich mich für den das lauschigste Plätzchen vor Ort.

Alles rin in die Klamotten, Belly aublasen und mit dem ganzen Gerödel zum Wasser.
Dann alles in Ready Position......Flosse 1 an, perfekt, Flosse 2 hakt ein wenig......so jetzt noch strammziehen und kraaaaaaks;+verdammt der Verschluß ist glatt auseinadergebrochen #q .........so ein verdammter Sch***#d :c 
|kopfkrat Nu ist guter Rat teuer, ist etwa der Angeltag schon im Eimer und ich muss den anderen nachschauen, wie jetzt am Nachmittag mitten in der Pampas einen neuen Flossenverschluß bekommen......;+ 

Horni anrufen und rumheulen......Der hat ne Idee und schickt mich zum Angeltreff nach Neustadt.
Dort erst einmal vor lauter Heringsnichtsfänger nen Parkplatz am Hafen finden und mit hängenden Schultern in den Laden, ganz lieb die Geschichte erzählen und der Mann am Tresen spricht die Zauberworte"Kein Problem......"ich bekomme fast nen Anfall und möchte ich innigst umarmen(aber das könnte falsch gedeutet werden), so bleibt es bei einem ganz herzlichen Dank und einen wirklich kleinen Betrag für den Ersatz.

Als ich aus dem Laden komme, denken wohl alle ich war gerade im Lottogeschäft nebenan und habe ein paar Riesen abgeholt.
Ja, ja so leicht sind Angler glücklich zu machen.

Also wieder an den sauren Gesichtern der Heringsnichtfänger vorbei zum Auto und schnellstens anne Küste.

Da ertönt via Handy auch schon der letzte Aufruf zum Wassern von Andreas.
Flugs bin ich da und mache schon mal alles klar, als mir Horni mitteilt, dass er bereits früher Feierabend hat.
Gesagt getan, während Bine und Andreas schon versuchen einen Vorsprung zu erfischen, klöne ich mit Micha und Timo, während die sich bereit machen.

Dann endlich ins Wasser und raus zu den Dorschis.

Wir fischen uns langsam warm und mein erster Wurf auf dem neu bestückten Snaps mit Einzelhaken (War richtig stolz auf mich) bringt ne Mefo an den Haken.
Na klasse genau so schnell ist die Gute dann auch wieder vom haken, als sie sehr schnell in meine Richtung flüchtet.

Nicht ärgern, sondern ärgern und weiterangeln.

So nach und nach stellten sich die ersten Dorsche im Nemo-Format ein.
Ich rüstete auf einen Superköder um. Ne Dorschbombe(ich weiß, das ist verrückt aber ich erinnert mich an Franky und wie er die Großen auf dem Kutter aus den Kleinen pickte)

Es waurde langsam größer so auf 60cm war ich schon, als ein Schlag die Rucke durchzuckte und ich dachte ein Seekabel gehakt zu haben.
Doch das Seekabel begann zu klopfen und ich mußte plötzlich zum ersten Mal heute pumpen, anstatt über die Rolle zu drillen.

Meine Spinnrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 60gr verneigte sich schon verdammt weit, als plötzlich der Grund an der Wasseroberfläche erschien.

75cm und ca. 9 Pfund waren ein schöner Lohn für den heutigen Tag und damit die Revanche vom BB-Cup geglückt.:l 

Petrus hatte mich mehr als reichlich bedacht und wir erlebten noch ein paar schönen Stunden auf dem Wasser, doch mein Grinsen war dabei wohl das breiteste oder??? 

Alle hatten Fisch und wir hatten wirklich auch ne Menge, wenn auch die mesten wieder aus den Händen glitten.
Am Ende hatte ich mit den Glagen doch mehr als erwartet Mühe auf dem Rückmarsch, aber mit so einer Last kommt man doch gern nach Hause.

Vor allem meiner Frau die Hübschen auf dem Tisch zu werfen (nach dem Motto, der Alte kann es doch!!!), war mir das ganze doch mehr als recht.
Auch meine Söhne durften endlich mal wieder anerkennend staunen.

Tja solche Fische bringe ich selten nach Hause und es freut mich immer noch, wie man an diesem Bericht sieht.

Bevor ich jetzt meinem Regisseur, den Produzenten, den Drehbuchschreibern, dem ganzen Team in alphabetic Order:

AndreasG
Hornhechteutin
Timo
Twisterbine
dem netten Kollegen vom Angeltreff Neustadt
Spezial Thanks to Rasputin, meinem ständigen Begleiter

meiner Frau, meinen Kinder, meinen Eltern und allen daran Beteiligten danke......

höre ich mal einfach auf


----------



## dat_geit (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

noch ein paar Pics


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Geil geschrieben Ändy #6#6#6!

Da muss ich dieses Jahr doch noch mal GAS geben, damit ich Deinen feinen 75iger noch toppen kann :m

P.s.: Wo ist das Gammeldorschthema???


----------



## dat_geit (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Na ja, das ist per PN raus.
War übrigens an gleicher Stelle. 
Musst mal Sönke nach dem Wunderköder fragen, Fast-Eddy-Saltwater oder so.......:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Fast Eddyyyyyy #6#6#6 Ich sach ja, dass das Teil ne Kampfwaffe ist ....


----------



## dat_geit (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Und was das Teil für ein Hammer ist.....#6 #6 #6 
Und gleich ne Duplette :q


----------



## Schwede 11 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Moin Andy!!
Schwede 11 = Timo!
War echt Klasse der Nachmittag!
Die Bilder möchte ich gerne haben!


Timo


----------



## dat_geit (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Timo my new friend........

Jo mann, Schwede11 geit kloar, hab da eventuell noch 2 mehr für dich, war leider nicht so doll und viele sind unterbelichtet.
Nächstes Mal mach ich wieder mehr Bilder und ihr fangt die Fische.:m :q 

Micha hatte mir deinen Wunsch schon ausgerichtet und ich bin heute auch endlich mal dazu gekommen die von der Kamera zu ziehen.
Schick die gleich mal los an deine Maildaddy.


Andreas


----------



## Schwede 11 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Alles klar!
Denke wir sehen uns im Mai wieder!!
Schick dir dann noch PN wenn es soweit ist!
Muß mein Belly ja auch nutzen!!!:m 

MFg Timo


----------



## theactor (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

HI,

feine Bilder nebst Bericht! 
Gammeldrosche gab's hier |uhoh: 
"Gefangen" auf goodold Gnö #6 
Aber stimmt: Fast Eddy hat mich erstmal zum "Gummidorsch" gebracht!  #6 

|wavey:


----------



## sunny (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Dasch ja man eklig:v .


----------



## Hamburgspook (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Moin,

@actor

Das ist ja man echt ekelig. Hatte letztes Jahr das Gleiche mit einem Aal
direkt am König der Löwen. Volle Montur mit Blei usw. und ca. 2 Wochen alt. Hat der gestunken, baaaahh. Da wurde es einem echt anders. 

Seid Ihr Samstag Nähe Lübeck auf Mefo/Dorsch unterwegs ?
Wollte Samstag morgen mal wieder los.

Viele Grüße
Hamburgspook


----------



## sunny (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Ich werde versuchen schon Freitagabend an der Küste zu sein. Hoffentlich spielt Wind und Wetter mit.


----------



## theactor (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

HI,

ich komme vor nächster Woche leider nicht zum Angeln :c 

#h


----------



## Smallmouth (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Wann: 21.04.06 , 12:00 -16:00 Uur
 Wo   :  Kembs 
 Wie   : Pontoonboot und Bellies
 Wind :  Ost 2 - 4 
 Wasser: ???
 Köder : Erst ein paar abgeschleppt mit Mann's RedHead 10 ft , Rest mit Gufi
 Habitat: Leogrund
 Wer: Dorschjoe, ein Freund und ich 
 Fisch : Ich ca 10 - 15 Dorsche ( von 40 - 70 cm ) 
            Dorschjoe und Freund hatten bis dahin je 10 ,
            sind wohl noch unterwegs wenn ich diese Zeilen schreibe 

        Petri


----------



## gerwinator (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*



> Köder : Erst ein paar abgeschleppt mit Mann's RedHead 10 ft



meinst du diese richtigen schleppwobbler? und das geht vom belly? kricht man da nich gewaltig muskelkater? :q  ich kann mich dran erinnern das wir mitm boot immer ne ganz gute geschwindigkeit fahrn mussten um die auf tiefe zu bringen...#c


----------



## CyberFisch (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

hey ich wollt mal jetzt am samstag ne runde pilken fahren bei neustadt!
kann mir mal jemand sagen in welcher tiefe die fische momentan sitzen?
und nen stellen tip wo ich es auf jedenfall versuchen könnte !
gruß
cyberfisch


----------



## Smallmouth (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Moin gerwinator ,

 mit dem Belly ist das sehr anstrengend , aber ich fahre ein Pontoon
 und da kannst du rudern . Mit dem Wind im Rücken und leichten    Ruderbewegungen bekommt man eine sehr gute Geschwindigkeit und außer-
dem lieben es die Dorsche wenn der Wobbler ein wenig trudelt und auch mal auftreibt . Gegen den Wind ist die ganze Sache schon sehr anstrengend und 
 ab 4 Windstärken und Welle schon sehr schwer .
Die Wobbler für Dorsch haben eine recht große Tauchschaufel und mit ent-
sprechende Leine raus ist 6 m kein Problem .
Gestern lief direkt neben mir ein Trollingboot und der war auch nicht viel schneller. Für Forelle nehme ich dann Wobbler die 1- 3 m laufen , aber ich glaube die mögen es eher konstant mit der Geschwindigkeit . Ich konnte 
erst eine Abschleppen . Außerdem schleppe nur um die Fische zu finden ,
habe ich dann einige im selben Bereich geschleppt , dann wird geblinkert
oder getwistert . Das hat auch gestern wieder in Daze ganz gut geklappt,
obwohl die Leos gestern überall waren .

Petri


----------



## SundRäuber (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Dorsche satt  gab es auch heute  vom Schlauchboot  aus ...  vor  Schönhagen...Wellen und Wind waren zwar nicht  kleinlich ...aber wer lange  auf  See  unterwegs ist...dem können solche Kapriolen auch nichts anhaben....

gefischt von  8.00 -11.00 ..... Dieter Eisele 55gr Select  in Orange- Schwarz..

1x Ü60
11x Ü50
 und der Rest ( 5 Stk ) durften weiter in der Ostsse  schwimmen und wachsen


----------



## dat_geit (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Wann: 23.04.06 , 11:00 -15:00 Uur
Wo : WH 
Wie : Belly
Wind : Ost 1-2 
Wasser: 7-8 Grad
Köder : Gummifisch schwarz/orange (21gr Kopf), Dorschfliege, Snaps r/s, Twister rot 
Habitat: Leogrund
Wer: dat_geit
Fisch : Ich 15 Dorsche ( von 46 - 63 cm ) einige Aussteiger und ein paar entfleucht 

Gebissen hat es hauptsächlich entlang der Kante bei den Gefahrtonnen zum Schießgebiet. Einige auf dem Hin und Rückweg.

Etliche Dorsche bis 70cm wurden am Morgen auch von der Küste gefangen.

Fast alle haben sich an Krabben schadlos gehalten.

Noch nette Gespräche am Strand, auf dem Wasser und auf dem Parkplatz geführt. Auch Boardies dabei.#h 

Schöner Tag.

Greets

Andy


----------



## dat_geit (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

@Ukko

und alles ohne Echo:q :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

Petri Ändy! #6#6#6

AAAABER wo warst Du danach??? Wir haben gewartet bis 00:00 Uhr...


----------



## theactor (24. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge April 2006*

HI,

Wann: 23.04.06 , 11:00 -15:00 Uur
Wo : Dahme TP
Wie : Belly
Wind : NO 0-1  
Wasser: 4-5 Grad
Köder : Fast Eddy weiss / rot-orange 
Habitat: Leogrund
Wer: tor  
Fisch : 17 Leos in guten Größen.

Bei den Bedingungen war feinstes "Kurbel-Stop" fischen möglich; da machen die staubtrockenen Hackbisse echt doppelt Spass.
Leider hatte die die Beifängerfliegen zuhause vergessen; die scheinen sie im Moment echt zu mögen.
Die Fische standen bei 7-8m Meter; die Strandangler hatten leider das Nachsehen; auch in der Dämmerung kamen sie nicht unter Land.

|wavey:


----------

